# antivirus



## nileshmkul (Oct 15, 2012)

which is best antivirus nowadays?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

The Mods on here tend to favour Microsoft Security Essentials but I've seen it leak a bit, whereas I'm into my 4th virus free year with Norton 360, but it's a paid for AV program and a lot depends on safe browsing as no AV program is 100% effective - you just have to hope its authors are up to date on its heuristics - which are tell-tale characteristics of viruses that are still out in the wild.

Here are what are "best" of AV programs, but different testers apply different criteria so you can get varying ratings for the same program.

The Best Antivirus for 2013 | PCMag.com (paid for)

The Best Free Antivirus for 2013 | PCMag.com (freebies)

A Google will give you other test sites, but these are from the same source.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

there is no best antivirus nor is there one that is 100 percent perfect. You cannot go by the different top 10 listings that give what they say are the best antiviruses because just about every listing will have different antiviruses on top. 

the effectiveness of a specific antivirus depends upon the software, hardware installed on your computer and most importantly it depends upon your surfin habits. IMO, the free ones works just as well as the retail ones just without some bells and whistles. 

Personally I use microsoft security essentials but avg, avast, avira and others are just as good. To secure your computer, read the following tsf sticky

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-525915.html


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would highly recommend Microsoft Security Essentials. I find it to be easy, ad-free and works like a charm.

Plus is made to work with Windows flawlessly.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Ditto MSE.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

For free MSE if you augment it with some basic safe surfing and also a few good anti-spyware apps like Malware Bytes. Installing WOT browser-site detection helps. Also using a limited windows account really helps. 

Recently I favor Trend Micro for Paid. Very high detection ratings and simplicity of use. MSE has roughly 85% detect of ITW, Trend is about 95% MSE is ok as long as you also use other programs to catch anything MSE did not. For free Avast is better for ITW and also catching website scripting much better than MSE. Avast's resident-web protection is better than MSE.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

For paid version--- Avast
It can update itself several times a day.

Norton Internet Security is good too.
It has caught trojans Avast missed.
Or it got to them first....


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

medab1 said:


> For paid version--- Avast
> It can update itself several times a day.
> 
> Norton Internet Security is good too.
> ...


At last ! - someone else with a good word for Norton :smile:


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> At last ! - someone else with a good word for Norton :smile:





medab1 said:


> Norton Internet Security is good too.
> It has caught trojans Avast missed.
> *Or it got to them first*....


But only when it's run alongside a freebie A/V (as is *never recommended* by any malware team I'm aware of)!?

Were any checks made for false positives/PUPs/Gen/looks like/packers? Heuristics = guesses and Norton likes using scare tactics ...


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't usually run 2 antiviruses.
My paid version of Norton runs out soon.
I will uninstall it then.

I have no conflicts between the 2.
Knock on wood.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

medab1 said:


> My paid version of Norton runs out soon.
> I will uninstall it then.


So much for that then :frown: - unless it's a financial decision, but I will still stand by my faith in Norton 360 to keep me safe as it has so far done.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

medab1 said:


> My paid version of Norton runs out soon.
> I will uninstall it then.


Ensure that you follow up the uninstall by running the Norton Removal Tool: http://www.symantec.com/symnrt or conflicts/crashes could begin soon after!


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Tomken15 said:


> So much for that then :frown: - unless it's a financial decision, but I will still stand by my faith in Norton 360 to keep me safe as it has so far done.



I can't afford to pay for it.

I do like it though.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Another ups for MSE. 
Norton has been known to work effectively, commonly too effectively, but it's a big time system hog and I've seen it cause many problems.
Running two AV's is inviting conflicts and issues.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

medab1 said:


> I can't afford to pay for it.
> 
> I do like it though.


Well at least you're still a fan :smile:

I got my first Norton 360 on a promo price when I bought my first laptop in 2010 and as I had taken out PC World's Whatever Happens extended warranty, I have been able to buy the new disks at half price (£29.99p), but even though I can afford it - I don't think I would be prepared to pay the full asking price of ~£60 and would probably look elsewhere.

As for Tyree's point about running two AVs - is there an option in Avast to disable the active AV aspect of it so it can be run as an additional scanner ?

As for MSE - I have to admit that I recently installed it on a niece's laptop :hide::smile:


----------

